# Sacramento HERF



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I am trying to see if anyone is interested in a Sacramento Herf. I have October 4th free and I would like to get together if it works for some BABOTL's. Anyone is welcome, and it would be great if some Sacramento brothers could make it. Let me know if this will work. I hope this is enough notice, lets start making a list.:tu


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm a definite probably. :ss


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Ratters said:


> I'm a definite probably. :ss


 SWEET
It would be nice to host a herf after all the herfs at your house.:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry, Grant. Saturday's are bad for me.


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

Darrell said:


> Sorry, Grant. Saturday's are bad for me.


are you really mean?


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Sorry, Grant. Saturday's are bad for me.


 Take a day off you work-aholic and come herf. Don't make me start an investigation on you, You know I am hooked up:r.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

sonic_mike said:


> are you really mean?


**** off. :fu

Does that answer your question?  JK man. :tu


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

sonic_mike said:


> are you really mean?


 Yes, he really is, untill you get to know him, them he is a teddy bear.:r:r:r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

groogs said:


> Take a day off you work-aholic and come herf. Don't make me start an investigation on you, You know I am hooked up:r.


I would, but I am about to be down for the count after the 28th due to surgery and I need the money to stock up on new video games for when I'm laid up.


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

crap my girlfriend comes back from EL Salvador on the 4th


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

groogs said:


> Yes, he really is, untill you get to know him, them he is a teddy bear.:r:r:r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh yeah, I'm a great big teddy. If you try and drag me into your bed to "snuggle", I'm bringing an ass kicking with me.


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

Darrell said:


> Oh yeah, I'm a great big teddy. If you try and drag me into your bed to "snuggle", I'm bringing an ass kicking with me.


http://video.google.com/videosearch?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&hs=MLw&resnum=0&q=don%27t%20deny%20my%20love&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wv#


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

The 4th is a maybe for me, I may have to work that weekend.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

bobarian said:


> The 4th is a maybe for me, I may have to work that weekend.


I hope not, I am hoping to get a good number of the BABOTL's for my first herf. I am thinking we could hit up the local shops and then spend the rest of the day smoking and eating our cares away.:ss


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey, could we hit up that rolling place that does fresh rolls pre-herf?


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm In!!!:tu


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Ratters said:


> Hey, could we hit up that rolling place that does fresh rolls pre-herf?


We shure could, There are two places that sell fresh rolls, and one that rolls the smokes right in front of you. They are only two blocks apart, so we could hit them both without a problem. The two shops are Castillos and Cardinas cigars. We could also hit up Tower pipes and cigars, which is my favorite B&M and right next to the other two.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> I'm In!!!:tu


 Great!

Lets start a list.

Groogs
Dwhitacre
Ratters (Probably)
Bobarian (Hopefully)

Lets keep the list going.:tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

groogs said:


> Great!
> 
> Lets start a list.
> 
> ...


Bump


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

I'm In

Groogs
Dwhitacre
Ratters (Probably)
Bobarian (Hopefully)
shvictor
Lets keep the list going.:tu


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm a maybe. I think my dad has a family bocce ball picnic that day and since he's the prez of the club he'd feel dumb if his son flaked on him. 

I'd rather herf so I'll double check the date.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

weak_link said:


> I'm a maybe. I think my dad has a family bocce ball picnic that day and since he's the prez of the club he'd feel dumb if his son flaked on him.
> 
> I'd rather herf so I'll double check the date.


*I think you should get your bocce balls to the Herf!!!*:r


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> *I think you should get your bocce balls to the Herf!!!*:r


:r:r:bnWould be great if you could make it E. Either way, I'll bet a few sticks get burned!:tu


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

Aw maaaan, I LOVE the norcal herfing, have buddies near Sacto I need to party with too, but.... flying to XNA that morning. DAG! 

Keep the Norcal Herf flag flying! :tu


----------



## NickyTeen (Aug 26, 2008)

Let's Do It! Herf's Up!! Ad NickyTeen to the list.:tu:tu


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Groogs
Dwhitacre
Ratters (Probably)
Bobarian (Hopefully)
shvictor
NickyTeen

Lets keep the list going.:tu

Looks like we are getting a good amount of people, I will send out PM's next week with my address, once the list is finalized.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Info for the Herf.

I am going to pick up a couple Tri-Tips for BBQin, and have my wife make some macaroni salad. If you have any chairs you may want to bring them and other sides if you would would like. I am going to get some drinks as well, but if there is anything specific you want, you may want to bring it. I will have some Beer, Snapple, and Root Beer (for Ratters) on hand.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Will you have any Hennessey on hand?


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Will you have any Hennessey on hand?


If you are going to be here, I am sure I can make that happen.:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

groogs said:


> If you are going to be here, I am sure I can make that happen.:tu


:r

Thanks Grant, I don't drink Hennessey though. I'll do my best to make your next herf, but this one is just bad timing due to surgery and all that coming up.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Darrell said:


> :r
> 
> Thanks Grant, I don't drink Hennessey though. I'll do my best to make your next herf, but this one is just bad timing due to surgery and all that coming up.


That's cool, I will be sure to have some Zaya on hand for the next one. It will be the new Zaya, but we will have to make due.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

groogs said:


> That's cool, I will be sure to have some Zaya on hand for the next one. It will be the new Zaya, but we will have to make due.


Danielle and I are considering an Oktoberfest get together before I get cut, stay tuned for info.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Danielle and I are considering an Oktoberfest get together before I get cut, stay tuned for info.


Sound good, I will be on the lookout.:tu


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Calling Tam and Richard. 
Where are you guys at?:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Tam's spending all his time over at Calguns.net


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Ratters said:


> Tam's spending all his time over at Calguns.net


I see you have corrupted another one.:tu:tu


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Are there no Sacramento Guys that want to attend a herf in there own back yard?


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Bumpity bump


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

what time does it start? i might be able to make it that day. plus I get to drive her car that gets a little bit better MPG.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

O.K. Grant time to start giving us some details!!!

What time are we getting started?


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I was thinking the Herf would start around 2:00, but if people want to show up early we can make a tour of the Sacramento B&M's. If people want to show up betwee12:00-1:00 we should have time to hit up some shops. You may want to bring a few chairs. I have some plastic chairs and tables, but you may be more comfortable in your own chairs. I am planing to send my address out in PM's on Wednesday, I don't want it listed in an open forum because the members here are :mn. If somebody wants to bring a stinkey, that would be cool. Any other questions, let me know.:tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

groogs said:


> I was thinking the Herf would start around 2:00, but if people want to show up early we can make a tour of the Sacramento B&M's. If people want to show up betwee12:00-1:00 we should have time to hit up some shops. You may want to bring a few chairs. I have some plastic chairs and tables, but you may be more comfortable in your own chairs. I am planing to send my address out in PM's on Wednesday, I don't want it listed in an open forum because the members here are :mn. If somebody wants to bring a stinkey, that would be cool. Any other questions, let me know.:tu


 
*I already have your addy so I'll be there at 7 a.m. with my coffee cup in hand!!!*


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Can't make it this time-still recovering from surgery. Still hoping for a Chico herf-a little closer to home...hint hint!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

CigarGal said:


> Can't make it this time-still recovering from surgery. Still hoping for a Chico herf-a little closer to home...hint hint!


I got the hint!!!

Maybe once you are fully recovered!!!


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> *I already have your addy so I'll be there at 7 a.m. with my coffee cup in hand!!!*


Okay, but I will still be in bed. Just let yourself into the back yard and fire up a morning smoke. I will come out around 8:30.:tu


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

I'll be there at noon for smoke shops. :tu


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Ratters said:


> I'll be there at noon for smoke shops. :tu


Me too :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I wish I could make this herf.


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

gotta kick puppies and punch old ladies?


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

As much as I wish to be able make it up there, I won't be able to make it this time. Sorry fellas! Perhaps next time?

Tam


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Still not sure if I have to work or not. If I can, I will be carpooling with Steve. :tu


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

PM Sent with address and Phone number. If anybody else wants to come shoot me a PM so I can get you the info.:tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

groogs said:


> PM Sent with address and Phone number. If anybody else wants to come shoot me a PM so I can get you the info.:tu


I will post the addy on craigslist! Is that ok?:r:bn


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

There's a rumour Kondour may be making an appearance. :ss


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Weather man says its supposed to rain all day Sat.... I hope you have a patio we can hide under grant.:tu


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

shvictor said:


> Weather man says its supposed to rain all day Sat.... I hope you have a patio we can hide under grant.:tu


I sure hope it doesn't rain. Worst case, we will go to one of the shops with a lounge and take it over for the day. I have my fingers crossed for good weather.

My wife won't be home, how long do you think it would take to get the smell out of the house.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

I really wish I could go to this one.


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

groogs said:


> I sure hope it doesn't rain. Worst case, we will go to one of the shops with a lounge and take it over for the day. I have my fingers crossed for good weather.
> 
> My wife won't be home, how long do you think it would take to get the smell out of the house.


Depends on if you want to be single again or not.....


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

We need the rain, our lakes look like ponds.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

shvictor said:


> Depends on if you want to be single again or not.....


We are already married, so it is not like she can just leave, but I don't want to be sleeping on the couch either. We will have to play this one by ear.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Its supposed to clear by mid day.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

bobarian said:


> Its supposed to clear by mid day.


Sweet, I am glad to hear it.

Bob, you need to be here, this is the first herf I am hosting, and considering you and dwhitacre invited me to my first herf, you should be here.


----------



## Kondour (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm in. Don't know what time. It'll be after I recover from the Friday night hangover, I shall stumple up the herf.


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Kondour said:


> I'm in. Don't know what time. It'll be after I recover from the Friday night hangover, I shall stumple up the herf.


You don't _have_ to drink on Friday. :sl:ss


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Just wanted to stop by and wish my North State friends a happy herf. I will be thinking of you all. Herf on my BABOTLs. :tu


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Kondour said:


> I'm in. Don't know what time. It'll be after I recover from the Friday night hangover, I shall stumple up the herf.


Are you sure you're not drinking already?


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Last day bump :tu


----------



## ArnaudDMR (Apr 21, 2008)

Sure wish I could go. I'll be in Reno. But if you're going to various B&Ms I know that the one in Lincoln is having an event - Gurkha I believe. 

If this is successful and you have another, I'll be going to that one for sure! :ss

AdMR


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

ArnaudDMR said:


> Sure wish I could go. I'll be in Reno. But if you're going to various B&Ms I know that the one in Lincoln is having an event - Gurkha I believe.
> 
> If this is successful and you have another, I'll be going to that one for sure! :ss
> 
> AdMR


With school and the weather, I don't think I will have any more this year. I am sure you can count on a few herfs next summer.


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Are we meeting at your place first or the cigar shop? If the shop what's the name of the place so I can get directoins. Bob's gonna be rolling up with me. :ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Have fun fellas. :tu:tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

tzaddi said:


> Just wanted to stop by and wish my North State friends a happy herf. I will be thinking of you all. Herf on my BABOTLs. :tu





Darrell said:


> Have fun fellas. :tu:tu


*Thank you for the well wishing!!!

We will smoke something on your behalf for sure!!!

I just hope this storm lets up or we will have to be inside!!!

BTW Steve - Glad Bob is joining us!!!*:tu


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Ratters said:


> Are we meeting at your place first or the cigar shop? If the shop what's the name of the place so I can get directoins. Bob's gonna be rolling up with me. :ss


We can meet at my place first and then cruise to the shops in fewer vehicles. They are all verry close to my house, so I think it will be easier that way.

Just so you know, I live on the corner of 25th and L street. Go past L on 25th and there is a dentist office right past the intersection with a parking lot behind it. Park there, so you don't have to worry about parking tickets. If you have any questions call me when you are getting close and I will show you where it is.

I am glad to hear Bob can make it.:tu

I hope the rain stops by tomorrow.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Have fun tomorrow guys! Smoke a cc for me. :bl


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

weak_link said:


> Have fun tomorrow guys! Smoke a cc for me. :bl


I believe I can accommodate that request.:r:tg:bn

Sorry bro, couldnt resist. We will miss you. 

I count one herf noob and one seldom heard from bird. Better get packin the Halli!:mn:gn


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

have fun steve,bob kris and all the others that I have met @ my first herf. smoke one for me guys because I cant make it


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

See you guys tomorrow. I'm looking forward to it. :ss


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

sonic_mike said:


> have fun steve,bob kris and all the others that I have met @ my first herf. smoke one for me guys because I cant make it


Next time Mike. :tu

Hey Eric, are you missing a knife?


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

IT'S HERFIN DAY!!!:chk:chk:chk


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Ratters said:


> Hey Eric, are you missing a knife?


Yes and if you give it away as a herf present I'll stab you with a paperclip.

:gn


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

weak_link said:


> Yes and if you give it away as a herf present I'll stab you with a paperclip.
> 
> :gn


Did I hear Knife Raffle for the troops.:r


----------



## Homebrewer (May 31, 2008)

It looks like I'll be able to make it to the HERF! See you guys there....


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Homebrewer said:


> It looks like I'll be able to make it to the HERF! See you guys there....


:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Have fun gents, I'm smoking a Choix Supreme. :tu


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Great times, though only three smokes. Great meeting you Steve and Brian. :tu Thanks for the hospitality Grant, the tritip and mac salad were awesome.


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

did you get a custom rolled cigar?


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

sonic_mike said:


> did you get a custom rolled cigar?


No customs, the roller wasnt rolling at Cardenas. But we did pick up some tasty shop rolled smokes. I smoked one of their Maduro rothchilds with tobacco aged in Cognac barrels, it was very good and quite cheap. I've got a few others to try.

Thanks Grant for the great dinner(esp the mac salad)! Nice meeting two new herfers Steve and Brian. Had a great time guys!:ss


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

sounds like you guys had fun. that cognac cigar sounds delicious:dr


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

It sounds like another successful BABOTL herf for the record books.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Let me play the role of MOBD: *

Pictures already!!!!!!! :bl:ss:tu*


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

I had a great time guys. It was nice to put some faces to the names. Well not all of your faces are nice....:ss. That macaroni salad was kick ass. Thanks for making me feel welcome, and for your generosity. Cant wait for the next one.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

weak_link said:


> Let me play the role of MOBD: *
> 
> Pictures already!!!!!!! :bl:ss:tu*


*Thanks for taking over my responsibilities Eric!!!

Hey Grant, Great Herf!!! We have been asking for one in Sacramento and you delivered big time!!! Great Tri-Tip, Salad, Drinks, Cigars, and Company!!!

Thanks for showing us around the town!!! It was nice meeting NorcalMark at tower!!!

It was great meeting New Steve (shvictor) and Brian (Homebrewer). Nice herfing with Kriss, Bob, Old Steve, and Derek again!!!*:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry I missed it.


----------



## Homebrewer (May 31, 2008)

You guys made my first herf a great herf. I just want to give a big THANKS to all you overly-generous BOTLs. It was really great meeting and smoking with you all and I hope we can do it again soon. 

I want to apologize to groogs for eating his beef stew, which I realized later, was not intended for us. Woops! It was some good stuff though..:dr


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Homebrewer said:


> You guys made my first herf a great herf. I just want to give a big THANKS to all you overly-generous BOTLs. It was really great meeting and smoking with you all and I hope we can do it again soon.
> 
> I want to apologize to groogs for eating his beef stew, which I realized later, was not intended for us. Woops! It was some good stuff though..:dr


:r:r:r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Homebrewer said:


> I want to apologize to groogs for eating his beef stew, which I realized later, was not intended for us. Woops! It was some good stuff though..:dr


LMFAO!

How did you "accidentally" eat Grant's beef stew?


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Homebrewer said:


> You guys made my first herf a great herf. I just want to give a big THANKS to all you overly-generous BOTLs. It was really great meeting and smoking with you all and I hope we can do it again soon.
> 
> I want to apologize to groogs for eating his beef stew, which I realized later, was not intended for us. Woops! It was some good stuff though..:dr


*That stew smelled terrific!!! I too almost dipped into it!!!

Darrell - It was in a crock-pot next to our dinner!!!:r*


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> *That stew smelled terrific!!! I too almost dipped into it!!!
> 
> Darrell - It was in a crock-pot next to our dinner!!!:r*


:r:r:r:r:r

Damn noobs. :tg


----------



## NickyTeen (Aug 26, 2008)

Great herf yesterday guys. Grant, thanks for hosting.:tu The tri-tip and macaroni salad were awesome.I might suggest a tad more salt on the tri-tip.:r It was nice meeting new Steve, Brian,Derek and Grant. Great to see Bob,Steve and Darrel also.:ss Kriss


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

looks like you guys had a good time:tu


----------



## Kondour (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank you to everyone who made this herf in Sacramento a success. Great company, Great smokes, Great beer.
That is all. I think I've passed my monthly quota for posting.
Seeya,
Derek


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Who invited a filthy Cowboys fan?


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Now that we have another Steve do I get to be "Mean Steve"?


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Darrell said:


> Who invited a filthy Cowboys fan?


I'm wearing my Demarcus Ware jersey next time...Just for you


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

shvictor said:


> I'm wearing my Demarcus Ware jersey next time...Just for you


I guess anything to hold onto hope right? :r


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

It was a great herf, and I am glad you could all make it. It was nice to meet some new BOTLS. I had a great time.:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

groogs said:


> It was a great herf, and I am glad you could all make it. It was nice to meet some new BOTLS. I had a great time.:tu


I heard the stew was off the chain. :r


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Darrell said:


> I heard the stew was off the chain. :r


It sure smelled good! I almost went for some, but after the Tri-tip and awesome Mac salad it would have been over the top.:hn It was kind of funny watching Homebrewer(Brian) trying to stuff all those smokes in his bag! That's the way things go at your first herf, bud! You are just lucky I didnt know you were coming or else I would have come prepared with more ordanance!:mn:gn Cowboys fans are cool, I like watching them cry!:r:bn

I think I may need to get more of those Cardenas Maduro's, that was a mighty tasty smoke at a great price. :ss

Thanks again everyone, cept Kondour who was Bogarting Rollito's PSP2 during the PPP. :dr


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

bobarian said:


> It sure smelled good! I almost went for some, but after the Tri-tip and awesome Mac salad it would have been over the top.:hn It was kind of funny watching Homebrewer(Brian) trying to stuff all those smokes in his bag! That's the way things go at your first herf, bud! You are just lucky I didnt know you were coming or else I would have come prepared with more ordanance!:mn:gn Cowboys fans are cool, I like watching them cry!:r:bn
> 
> I think I may need to get more of those Cardenas Maduro's, that was a mighty tasty smoke at a great price. :ss
> 
> Thanks again everyone, cept Kondour who was Bogarting Rollito's PSP2 during the PPP. :dr


If I would have been there, he would have been in trouble as well.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

bobarian said:


> I think I may need to get more of those Cardenas Maduro's, that was a mighty tasty smoke at a great price. :ss


*I agree Bob!!! Those were tasty!!! Thanks for pointing those out!!!*:tu


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

I'll have to pick up some of those Cardenas Maduro's next time I'm in town....


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Bob, go check out my WTT post. You know there would have been a Camacho TM in the 50 states box pass if you wouldn't have taken it.:ss


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

shvictor said:


> Bob, go check out my WTT post. You know there would have been a Camacho TM in the 50 states box pass if you wouldn't have taken it.:ss


 How did we let you leave without a TM????? OMG that was a serious oversite.  I gotta grab them when I can as I dont have any boxes.:ss


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

I'm just busting your balls Bob. You gave me enough sticks at the herf. No need for any more :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

shvictor said:


> Bob, go check out my WTT post. You know there would have been a Camacho TM in the 50 states box pass if you wouldn't have taken it.:ss


Greedy ass BABOTL n00bs, never happy. :tg


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Darrell said:


> I heard the stew was off the chain. :r


I have not tried it yet, but I am sure Brian can let you know how it was.:r It is all good, I don't care if people eat the diner my wife mad for me, as long as they have a good time.



bobarian said:


> I think I may need to get more of those Cardenas Maduro's, that was a mighty tasty smoke at a great price. :ss
> 
> Thanks again everyone, cept Kondour who was Bogarting Rollito's PSP2 during the PPP. :dr


If you want any more of thos Cardenas smokes just let me know and I will grab them for you Bob. Kondour was seriously bogarding the PSP2, who invited that guy.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

groogs said:


> If you want any more of thos Cardenas smokes just let me know and I will grab them for you Bob. Kondour was seriously bogarding the PSP2, who invited that guy.


He must have been drinking.....as usual. :bn


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Darrell said:


> He must have been drinking.....as usual. :bn


Without a Doubt.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

A picture is worth a thousand words..


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Is there a reason you only shot me from behind?


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

shvictor said:


> Is there a reason you only shot me from behind?


He was lining up those palm tree branches!:r:r


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

bobarian said:


> He was lining up those palm tree branches!:r:r


Yeah I think we all learned a valuable lesson Sat. Cigar Smoke makes palm trees lose their fronds..:r


----------



## Kondour (Dec 28, 2007)

groogs said:


> Without a Doubt.


:r You guys are too much. And... yes I was drinking. Can you blame me with that smoke... not as beautiful as the bolivar but it was damn good lol. If Steve (Shvictor) passed the damn smoke I would of enjoyed it more.


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Kondour said:


> :r You guys are too much. And... yes I was drinking. Can you blame me with that smoke... not as beautiful as the bolivar but it was damn good lol. If Steve (Shvictor) passed the damn smoke I would of enjoyed it more.


Damn man you smoked half of that PSP2 by yourself..


----------



## ArnaudDMR (Apr 21, 2008)

Sounds like a very good time. Sorry to have missed it. 

I've only had the Casillas cigars downtown here. Haven't tried the Cardena yet. I'll stop in and pick up one of the maduros you guys were talking about. 

One of these days, I'll get a CS Herf under my belt... 

:ss

AdMR


----------

